# HUGE THANKYOU TO THIS FORUM! IM MATCHED!💗



## MrsLingley (Oct 3, 2013)

FIRSTLY! Happy New Year to you all, I hope you all have an amazing 2014 and lots of success stories will be added 

I posted here on this forum on a random evening after silly amounts of research into surrogacy and I asked for advice about where to start, I've always known I've wanted to be a surrogate from an early age, I just needed to know all my facts first! 
I am a firm believer in 'Everything happens for a reason' and it sure does because on that very evening I posted on this very website on the IP & surrogate list at the top of the posts page, almost immediately after me, a lady posted saying she was an IP looking for a surrogate!!! 

That very lady was called Elaine & her lovely Hubby Matt are not only our now officially MATCHED IP's!! Eeeek! They are also our very close friends who we have truly bonded with and now cannot wait to start our surrogacy journey with!! They are truly amazing couple and although me & Elaine can take all the credit from our very long daily email waffles & weekly skype chats, our hubby's have been amazing at supporting and actually getting us together in person where we had a wonderful evening with lots of laughs & a night that cemented us as a foursome! 

So I just wanted to give a huge Thankyou to Fertility Friends because without this forum I wouldn't of met Elaine & Matt & I can honestly say I wouldn't know what I'd of done without them, they've made the whole initial communication & matching process so easy & it feels like it was always meant to be ) 

So I wish all the IP's & surrogates reading this that are yet to be matched all the love & luck in the world & most importantly GET TALKING!! 

On a quick note: I'm not one for negativity but everyone who's on this journey knows it can be a bit of an emotional roller coaster for all involved and for the ladies who messaged me about their supposed Private & Secret Members only 'support' group on ******** "open to all for support & help along the way" I was very upset to find it's not very open & you don't practice what you preach! although Elaine was already a member our failed attempts for me to join, were a unnecessary negative part of our journey which I now wish to forget! To make matters worst to then 'boot' Elaine out after not accepting me to join is damn right rude!! So to those certain ******** members who post on here quite frequently and also direct messaged me a few times inviting me to join can hopefully see it's now thoroughly their 'loss'! You may not want to join in our success story, but I'm sure others might and for that you can politely put your invite somewhere else 😜

ANYWAY! Back to the huge massive positives of my post and that's the fact in 2014 I'm so pleased to be able to say that me & my dh are going to do everything we possibly can to help our amazing new friends have a beautiful little baby of their own! 

Happy New Year Everyone!! I have a feeling it's going to be a good one!!

😊😊😊😊😊😊💗😊😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing you both every success on your journey together - good luck xxxx


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great way to start the new year!!! Congrats and good luck x


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

aaawwww Congrats !!!

Wishing all four of you the best luck in the world xxx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

lovely story  wot an amazing selfless thing u are doing making a couples wishes and dreams come true xxx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Congratulations and best wishes to you all for a happy and successful journey ahead.   


It is truly lovely to read about someone doing something as special as this for someone else, you must be a very kind person.


It is not easy to find someone honest, kind and trustworthy to be a surrogate - no luck for us yet but perhaps 2014 will be our year!


Good luck xx


----------



## pbgv1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much to those of you who've wished us well on our exciting adventure!  

As with everyone on a surrogacy journey, Matt and I have faced some really difficult times and have thought more than once about giving up.  We've had to deal with some truly unsympathetic doctors and - like everyone else with fertility issues - watch everyone else around us get pregnant.

It took a random message on here to change our luck.  Kerri's reply was totally unexpected but out of it has developed the most special friendship with both her and her amazingly supportive hubby - more than we could ever have wished for!  So, like Kerri said, thank you FF for giving us the best Xmas present ever!

Fingers crossed Oli that you find your match this year.  There are honest, kind and trustworthy surrogates looking for IPs, so here's hoping 2014 is your year!

Elaine xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Kerri - you're a star!  Just wanted to wish you the best of luck, and so glad you've found a good match.


Natalie


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

happy for you ! best of luck !


----------



## NikkinAndy (Sep 28, 2012)

What a lovely story, thanks for sharing. It gives me faith x


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations to you all!  xx


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats x


----------



## liwi31 (Apr 26, 2013)

How wonderful, I am so pleased for you xx


----------

